
Facebook phone numbers for 2FA can be searched and there's no way to disable it - philshem
https://twitter.com/jeremyburge/status/1101402001907372032
======
skoskie
Threader link:
[https://threader.app/thread/1101402001907372032](https://threader.app/thread/1101402001907372032)

------
bnchrch
This is a gaf where you can see the greed, malice and idiocy so clearly...

